# Thoughts.....



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> I have been thinking a lot lately.... scary for the folks who knoe me
> 
> Thought about doing a jalapeno honey. Also an almond honey....
> 
> Any thoughts?


Why not? I thought that you were already making some flavored honeys, no?


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

yes jalapeno honey would work great!!! I make jalapeno jelly every year and it goes fast. no how about the habenero if the jalapeno goes well?
Almond sound good also.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

*Just keep this story in mind*

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,429473,00.html

On another note, it seems all the Jalapenos we've had this year have been really mild, yet still had a nice pepper flavor. Two years ago our garden produced nothing but rocket fuel hot peppers, last year we didn't do any.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

If you are doing infused honey it sounds like it would be good. If you are doing creamed/spun/whipped honey it is great. There is nothing better for breakfast than a sausage biscuit with jalapeno creamed honey! The almond sounds like it would be good also, pecan creamed honey is great on pancakes & icecream.


----------

